# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam version 2.1.1 Released Weekly Update again

## mohamed73

*Asansam version 2.1.1 Released 
Add 
----- Auto Reboot to Download mode by USB cable(Qualcomm/Broadcom/android/bada Supported) Screen shot Button(Capture Screen)  Backup and restore all data/system without root(All 4.0.x Android Version Supported)  GT-i9100 one click root(Fix and add new method again)
GT-S3650(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S3650C(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S3650H(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S3653(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S3653M(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S3653W(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5230(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5230C(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5230G(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5230M(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5230R(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5230W(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5230Y(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5233A(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5233S(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5233T(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5233W(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5250(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5253(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5260(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5263(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5330(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5333(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5560(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5560I(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5560C(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5560H(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5380B(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)     
GT-S5380D(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)
GT-S5380L(Reset User Code/Factory/Auto Download Mode)*  *About Auto Reboot to Download mode
========================= Insert usb cable to phone 
press ON download mode button* *Qualcomm/Broadcom/android/bada Supported  About screen shot
============
Screen shot File saved in C:\ASANSAM2\SNAPSHOT after press(screen shot Button)*   *Download (please install 2.0.9 and then use 2.1.0 Updater First)
=============================================
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
=========================
Open New Updater (Need 2.1.0 Version First)
Press ok Button
Press Upgrade Button
Press OK button in error windows(dont care to error windows)
Run Asansam.exe
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR
ASANGSM TEAM
CONTACT US*

----------

